# Personne qui me suit mais n'apparaît pas dans mon profil



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu deux alertes me disant "Felix II" vous suit", mais je ne le vois nulle part dans mon profil. Il devrait être dans "Mes abonnés -> Afficher l'ensemble" je suppose ?

Question subsidiaire: quand je crée une discussion dans cette rubrique et certaines autres (Graphic Converter par exemple), je n'ai pas la possibilité de qualifier le titre (en "Question" notamment). C'est voulu ? Pour quelles rubriques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2015)

Et là tu me vois ?

Quand à :>


> Question subsidiaire: quand je crée une discussion dans cette rubrique et certaines autres (Graphic Converter par exemple), je n'ai pas la possibilité de qualifier le titre (en "Question" notamment). C'est voulu ? Pour quelles rubriques ?


A mon avis ça devrait être possible dans tous les fils à caractère technique, après tout on y pose des questions, certains disent au moins merci quand la réponse les sort de leurs ennuis.


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Et là tu me vois ?


Ah, là, ça y est, tu y es. Du coup je te suis. Tu me vois ?

Pour le marqueur "Question", par contre, il n'y est toujours pas. Pourtant dans cette rubrique plusieurs sujets sont marqués comme "Résolu", ce qui suppose que "Question" ait été présent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est tout bon je vois que tu me suis

Quand à :

http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/







C'est que tu ne l'as pas sélectionné au départ, à moins que dans ce fil cela ne soit possible


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2015)

Il n'y a pas de zone de préfixe lorsque je crée une discussion dans cette rubrique. Normal ou pas ? Par contre, les Alertes me signifient parfois deux fois le même évènement (exemple, ici, "Felix II a aimé votre message").

Allo, y a-t-il un manager dans les parages ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

Les deux fois, c'est moi, tu peux aimer chaque réponse, ça fait bondir le compteur.
Pour le préfixe dans ce fil, faut tester avec un nouveau message pour savoir si c'est faisable.

Oyoel, peut te le confirmer ... ou pas


----------



## Oyoel (14 Octobre 2015)

Sur cette section, seuls les admins peuvent y mettre un préfixe. 

Pour les alertes/notifications, il y a parfois quelques pépins en provenance de XenForo, il faudra donc attendre un éventuel patch correctif de leur part...


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Sur cette section, seuls les admins peuvent y mettre un préfixe.


Merci pour cette confirmation.


----------

